# Could I catch a tailor on this daiwa reel?



## stonedpirate (Aug 26, 2009)

Hello,

I am trying to find a decent reel for $250 or less that will do for tailor and salmon season.

I will be using 7 kilo mono for both.

I found a reel i like here: http://www.daiwafishing.com.au/daiwa.cf ... edbackspin

But its biggest model, the 4000, has max spool capacity of 12lb/240m and i need 16lb.

Could i still put 7 kilo line on the 400 model and use it for tailor and salmon? Or is using a heavier line bad for the reel?

Thanks


----------



## stonedpirate (Aug 26, 2009)

Thanks Eric 

Would 10lb do for tailor too?

Going lighter is chearper. The hevier i go the more my budget blows out.

Was looking at the shimano Stradic FI 6000 for $330 with 20lb capacity.


----------



## Couta101 (May 22, 2009)

Hey SP

20lb should handle 90% of the fishing situations you will face, you will olny be casting from the shore about 60 -70 m and from the yak only 20-40m so line capacity is totally fine. If you were looking to get more line on the spool use a cheep braid backing (half spool) of 25-30lb and then look for a thin mono for your top shot line, for 20lb try find somthing in the .35-.40mm line thickness. Any thicker and your casting will be effected.

Best of luck with fishing


----------



## sitonit (Dec 29, 2006)

Personally I would look for a cheaper tougher reel with a higher/faster retrieve rate. You didnt mention what rod you will be putting it on.


----------



## Booyah (Apr 26, 2009)

Thats sounds pretty heavy for tailor, i use a 2500 or 3000 stradic with 8 or 15lb line, now worries. Unless im using a surf rod then i used a 6000 with 20-30lb line but this also to catch sharks and other big things.


----------



## mad4fishing (Aug 9, 2009)

SP,

Yesterday me and a mate caught some salmon using 8lb mono. I would keep 8lb or 10lb as main line and maybe use a heavier leader for tailor. We also say some guy take a 5kg snapper on what looked like 10lb line.

The way you fight the fish has more influence than line.

Thx
M4F


----------



## stonedpirate (Aug 26, 2009)

Cool, thanks guys.

I see why i was thinking heavier. I always used 7 kilo on my beach rod but now realised that heavier line was required for casting long distance with heavy sinker and mulie.

I'll go lighter.

The rod I am using is a 6 foot ugly stik gold with 5-8kg line rating.

I bought it because it had a clip on the side so it is easy to attach a rod leashe to it. 

Plus ugly sticks seem to have a good reputation.

So far its eitehr the stradic or the redback. Would either of them be suitable for this rod?

Cheers


----------



## stonedpirate (Aug 26, 2009)

Also, if i was to go the cheaper route, is the Penn Applause 6000 for $125 just a cheap heavy lump of chinese crap?

Or should i just avoid penn altogether?


----------



## rossbyers88 (May 4, 2009)

you get what you pay for. i have a few reels round the $100 mark and i look after them and have had no probs yet.


----------



## stonedpirate (Aug 26, 2009)

I use a shimano sienna 1000FB for small fish and bream etc and it has lasted for ages and really enjoy using it so i was in bcf today and saw the siennas on sale gfor $49 so i just bought the bigger 4000fb that handles 12lb line.

lol

I went from $350 to $50.

Happy if i get a season or 2 out of it. 

Thanks all.


----------



## sarod420 (Sep 25, 2009)

But its biggest model, the 4000, has max spool capacity of 12lb/240m and i need 16lb.

just remember all those line ratings are for mono if u are using braid u will fit a lot more, u are best to check the diameter of the line u will be using


----------



## stonedpirate (Aug 26, 2009)

The worst thing happened.

I did my first surf landing this morning without a rod leash.

Long story short, rod and new reel went into the surf, managed to grap it just in time and the reel is now broken and unusable  Lasted 1 day.

Maybe a more expensive reel would have handled the beating.


----------



## mtfisho (May 30, 2009)

Pirate My old Mans Rod 'n' Reel is working fine but its 12 metres below surface :shock:


----------



## nimblefrog (Aug 3, 2009)

stonedpirate said:


> The worst thing happened.
> 
> Long story short, rod and new reel went into the surf, managed to grap it just in time and the reel is now broken and unusable  Lasted 1 day.


Wow lucky you went with the cheap reel then !!

I land plenty of Salmon up to 60 cm on a Daiwa Tierra 1500 and 8lb braid.. so if you are on the market for a new reel again then you can afford to drop down a few sizes if using braid


----------



## stonecold (Nov 5, 2006)

Piece a cake mate. I use a Stradic 2500 loaded with 10lb braid for quite a few years on a live fibre 2-4kg rod. Fished it from the rocks with both S.P and slices, from the beach, the yak even the big boat. Biggest chopper was just short of 3kg. That one was off the rocks. Ive replace the old girl now with a Daiwa Tierra 2500. Its loaded with 14lb braid but Ive caught plenty of good choppers on that to....


----------

